# Happy Holidays!



## pjk (Dec 6, 2012)

As 2012 winds down, we'd like to wish you all a happy holiday season. 

2013 will be the 7th year that Speedsolving.com has been active, and it is only possible because of the community that has built it. We all share the passion of solving one aspect or another of these twisty puzzles, and it is a privilege that the internet provides a way for us to build a platform like Speedsolving.com. The people who makeup the community are the members who help each other and share ideas daily, the people who meet at competitions and become friends, and the moderators who keep the forum an enjoyable place to browse and learn. It isn't always perfect, but know that we are constantly trying to make Speedsolving.com better.

Make a special effort to enjoy yourself and your family during your leisure time this holiday season. Make the most of whats left in 2012. 

*Happy holidays!*


----------



## applemobile (Dec 6, 2012)

What is holiday season?


----------



## cubegenius (Dec 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 6, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> Merry Christmas to you all!



Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## A Leman (Dec 6, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Merry Christmas!!!



Merry Christmas and a happy new year!!


----------



## tx789 (Dec 6, 2012)

My school holidays have started today is the first day


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas, and thanks for another year of an awesome forum!!
Oh, btw, the colors of the new banner don't match, I'd upload a screenshot but it doesn't let me...


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!! 

People should celebrate it by doing the 2012-2013 Holiday Competition!


----------



## Lokasye (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Hershey (Dec 7, 2012)

Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 8, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year!!



Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas?

It is not Christmas yet lol


----------



## Shagun Kala (Dec 12, 2012)

hey it is my b'day on christmas... 
Merry Christmas...!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 12, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Merry Christmas?
> 
> It is not Christmas yet lol



It is not Christmas Day, but it is Christmas season. The second Sunday of Advent has already passed. And there are lots of Christmas songs on the radio. Don't tell them they're only allowed to play it on the day of...


----------



## piece popper (Dec 15, 2012)

Merry Chrismas. If only someone could shape shift a cuboid into something festive.


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2012)

piece popper said:


> Merry Chrismas. If only someone could shape shift a cuboid into something festive.



Merry Christmas! Maybe someone should build a huge cuboid and shape shift it into a christmas tree


----------



## Rufus (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas and happy new year  :tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone at SpeedSolving.com!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone! And a Happy New Year!


----------



## drewsopchak (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy holidays!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## cubernya (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy (late) Festivus


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas and wish you have a nice holiday


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 25, 2012)

hohoho merry christmas


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Christmas! *sips Baileys*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 25, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Happy (late) Festivus



Festivus-My favorite holiday 

Merry Christmas! I wonder if I am going to get any cubes?


----------



## Kian (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas. I hope many of you can celebrate with people you love.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 25, 2012)

hohohohohohohohoho merry christmas y'all

got a white dayan megaminx for christmas! (and a kindle fire)


----------



## emolover (Dec 25, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> hohohohohohohohoho merry christmas y'all
> 
> got a white dayan megaminx for christmas! (and a kindle fire)



Nice!

I got a 9x9, white Dayan Megaminx, and an iPhone 5(was not expecting) + other things.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 26, 2012)

teraminx muhuhahahahahahaha


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 26, 2012)

Had a great Christmas and it looks like New Years is going to be fun.
I hope everyone is having a wonderful time also.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay. Square-1 and Shenshou 5x5 for Christmas. Also a golf picture 3x3.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2012)

Dayan Megaminx, Shengshou 5x5 and a 3x3x7.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a tube of silicube, ts awesome. I still have some presents coming, I might get a couple cubes. I also got a new guitar.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Kwanzaa


----------



## ajayd (Dec 27, 2012)

Happy Holidays to all, but could we correct the title? Holdiays?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 27, 2012)

ajayd said:


> Happy Holidays to all, but could we correct the title? Holdiays?



Wow...40 posts and nobody noticed that but you


----------



## ubathegreat (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope yall had a fantastic Christmas!

Have a Happy New Year, everybody!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year!!! (in about 17 hours, that is)

Off to work I go (yay healthcare lol)


----------



## tx789 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Happy New Year!!! (in about 17 hours, that is)
> 
> Off to work I go (yay healthcare lol)



2 and a quater in New Zealand


----------



## bobthebuilder (Dec 31, 2012)

In Singapore, its 7 hours 5 mins to the NEW YEAR ! Here's wishing every one and the loved ones a joyous and HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## JasonK (Dec 31, 2012)

4 hours till 2013!


----------



## tx789 (Dec 31, 2012)

Quater past for me now


----------

